# camo for layout blinds in new wheat fields



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

We hunt with the final approach blinds and the birds are starting to work the fresh wheat fields which basically look like green rows of grass. How would you brush out your blind for that type of hunt? Are there wheat field covers for these things?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... ducts_id/5
Here are some diff camo patterns you can buy.

Or buy whoop grass and spray paint it green. But make sure to really mud up your blind so the fabric is really dark, then place the painted whoope grass in the stubble straps.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm not sure what to do about the row look, but we dyed up a bunch of raffia from the craft store and its a dead ringer for winter rye. We used RIT brand in Kelly green. Some batches came out just right, others came out too bright for this time of year. So we put those in the kitchen sink full of water and a cup of bleach for a short while, followed by a really good rinse. That gave them a more faded green and mottled look. If you play around with it you can definitely match the color of most cover. Then we do various length bundles secured with a small cable tie to a clothes pin to attach to the brushing straps.


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

what the hell is whoop grass?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... ducts_id/6


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

I can't tell by the picture on how big that clump of grass is. If it is large, should I assume I am to pick it apart to fill in the straps?


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

me and mallard hunter hunted a dried up slough that was next to a green bean field....we picked greed grass and covered our blinds with it and we were succesful when we layed in with the beans. worked well just look around the fields u are hunting and use natural cover to blend u in.


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ive thought about that I live in kansas every other field is wheat if you have a fake christmas tree try using the limbs off it hopfully it works


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

takem,

that's gotta be the funniest but most effective suggestion I've heard.


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

well if you think about it the limbs do look like little grass


----------



## taylor_b1 (Dec 31, 2006)

A buddy and I just hunted wheat in kansas and we covered our Avery Power Hunters with christmas garland, and that seemed to work wonders on it.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

X-mas garland strung thru the stubble straps to match the rows of wheat in the field. :wink: Or dye Raffia with a green dye. :wink: Either way works.

Alex


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Check out Avery's Killer Weed. They make a winter wheat pattern. That stuff looks pretty good.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Go buy some Raffia and some green dye. Mix it in a bucket per directions on the dye bottle. Let it soak for a good period of time,take it out and let it dry for a few days.............Voila! Killer Weed for about 1/4th the price. :wink: 8) I did about 5 blinds worht for the price of one bag of Killer Weed.

Alex


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Cutting limbs off cedar trees has sealed the deal for me many times.


----------



## doaoutfitters (Feb 14, 2007)

OK guys, here is a thought. Maybe when the geese see a Shadow Grass blind in a green field, the geese just think it is a brown bare spot. Last year I covered my layouts with white sheets in a snow storm that quickly turned to rain. The sheets then looked blue because of the camo color coming through the white sheet. Kind of like the distorted look with nipples in a wet T-Shirt contest. I ripped the sheets off and hunted with Shadow Grass sticking out in the white snow.
The geese started coming in and never quit until we couldn't stand the cold anymore and had to leave. My guess is that the blinds just looked like brown brush sticking out in the snow or maybe bare ground where a goose might get a bite to eat.
Don't forget, geese think nothing like us, and certainly look at things with an entirely different perspective than humans.


----------

